# New Dishwasher Install - Standing Water



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Did you take the knockout out of the garbage disposal like it should before hooking up the line? How much water are we talking? A cupful, or so much that the bottom has at least a gallon or more in it?

Post a picture that is not a very close up Macro shot (taken so that the "big" picture can be gathered), so that the drain line can be seen how it runs inside the cabinet.


----------



## j dorgan (Jun 18, 2010)

*standing water*

if the dishwasher drains into the disposal make sure that your disposal is empty. I have had the same problem


----------



## zrooster99 (Feb 19, 2010)

Just an update... the Whirlpool repairman came today to check it out. Said all of the plumbing is fine, but also everything seems to be working fine w/the dishwasher. He's ordering me a new pump, but doesn't seem to confident that will fix the problem.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

that's what's wrong with warranty service today; you either have a problem or you don't. if you do there's no reason the servicer shouldn't be able to figure it out after checking unit. why throw parts at it. this only aggravates consumers-multiple service trips, yadda-yadda..the factory techs are under so much pressure to complete jobs that they tend to hit and run. if it's a contract tech he's being paid a pittence so he's not got a lot of interest. hope someday these manf wise up and get back to really caring if the problems solved. that's a big reason you see blog after blog on why people are so disappointed in their appliances. back in the day;when you had all mom & pop appl' dealers they would scream to the factory if their cust weren't being satisfied. now it's just move product. put guys on the street with little training, run them all over town,and tell them they have to hit a certain # or lose their job.--that's service???


----------



## HGRB1 (Jun 16, 2010)

*A Late Question.......*

zrooster,

this may be a bit after the fact, but did you install your own garbage disposal unit? If so, how long after the installation did you notice your dishwasher challenges?

I'm asking this because, if this other dishwasher is recently installed, then it's not likely to have a motor problem.

I tend to go with *gregzoll* on that.

So, previous to your dishwasher challenges, was a garbage disposal unit installed?


----------



## zrooster99 (Feb 19, 2010)

No garbage disposal at all...

This guy actually seemed to care about what he was doing. I tend to agree w/you guys though... the odds the this is a motor problem just doesn't seem logical. That being said, he said the plumbing and everything else checked out.


----------



## zrooster99 (Feb 19, 2010)

Update... new pump was installed, and actually worked the first couple times... no water on the first couple loads. But, now it's worse 

Here's how things went... when he replaced the pump and ran the dishwasher, he had the dishwasher pulled entirely out from underneath the countertop. Before he left, he shoved it underneath the counter, but didn't secure it and didn't bring it to the correct height (meaning there was about a 3/4" gap in between the bottom of the countertop and the top of the dishwasher.) At this point I ran the dishwasher, and again it came out fine, no water in the bottom. A day later, I adjusted the dishwasher to the correct height, and secured it to the neighboring cabinets... the next load through (with dishes in there, this time!) had water in the bottom... more than before!

So this sequence of events isolates two potential problem areas... the problem could have something to do with dishes being in there, or something to do with the installation. They are scheduled to come back on Monday, this time I'm going to have them install and level it (shouldn't they do that anyways?!)


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

I am no expert, but I wonder if the dishwasher is out of level or the drain hose might be pinched after you adjusted it.

I don't even know if these things even matter to a dishwasher, but thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

i agree with drtb--the drain hose must not be routed properly. pretty hard to pinch those plastic hoses but i guess anythings possible. this was a real common problem when they used rubber drain hoses and the installer routed the hose the wrong way and pinched it off when they slid unit into opening...you can easily tell-fill tub 1st cycle then hit cancel if water dribbles out instead of fast stream you've found the problem area.


----------



## zrooster99 (Feb 19, 2010)

So they sent a new dishwasher guy this time... same company, new guy. He ran his test on it four times, and said it came out dry every time (he showed me the last time, and I'm fairly confident it was dry.) I asked if he saw how full of water it was when it started, and he said he did but didn't know why it was like that. He said to call if it did it again, and left. 

Before leaving for work, I put a few dishes in there and kicked it back on... when I got home, it was worse than ever! I've run another load of dishes through since, same thing, just as bad. So the repairman is coming out again Saturday. Arrrgh!!

Oh, as far as the line being pinched... I can see the entire route of the line from underneath, and it's definitely not pinched. Furthermore, I've inspected the line looking for any signs of it being pinched, and there are none. Lastly, both repairmen inspected the line and my plumbing. It just doesn't make sense!!


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

Are you blocking the drain in the dishwasher with a bowl or dish or something. Obviously it wouldn't happen when the repair man ran a "dry load". can you try running a "dry load" as well to see if that could be the issue?

Just a thought...

Any pictures of the line? The line itself could be fine but maybe once installed back pinches the line 90 degrees therfore blocking the drainage.

The situation just seems like it should be more simple than it is.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

is water clear looking.?. cancel the cycle-to remove any water-turn water supply to d/w off. you may have a valve in d/w that's allowing water to dribble in. if no water is in tub next day-that's your problem..you didn't have a torch on valve [under d/w] when you hooked everything up??

re-reading your posts i see it goes directly into gooseneck under sink[no disposal] you may have a siphon problem, although the new d/w usually come with built in check valves. you didn't post brand & model#.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

zrooster99 said:


> every time it's done there is water standing in bottom of the dishwasher... give it a couple days and it starts stinking!


I thought the water is supposed to be there to prevent the seals from drying out. 

Dunno' about the stink. We run ours every day.


----------



## zrooster99 (Feb 19, 2010)

The water is clear looking at first, but very cloudy and stinky after about half a day. Would that suggest that a problem with drainage instead of fresh water leaking in? It is a Whirlpool IUD9500WX2. 

I really should try a dry run sometime... I've always had the impression that the issue had something to do with there being dishes in there... that being said, I'm sure there isn't a bowl or something blocking the drain. 

I don't think it's a kinked line issue either, since the problem occurs whether the dishwasher is completely pulled out of it's space, or pushed back in. The line moves freely in between the sink drain and the dishwasher if I unsecure it. 

Tonight I'll do a dry run, and stop it at the end of a cycle (not sure how to tell when a cycle is done?) and see what I find. 

Thanks!


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

zrooster99 said:


> (not sure how to tell when a cycle is done?)


Inside the door of the unit is a technical package; a schematic, resistances & currents and an event chronology of the different cycles, with some of the cycles lasting 120 minutes.

All the cycles I've seen begin with a drain function to get rid of the standing water from the last cycle.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

no you don't have to run it dry and a dish/whatever won't block drainage.. just go by my last post. start with empty[no water] tub turn water supply off-check d/w next day=no water in tub ?=d/w valve problem.


----------



## redblazerx (Feb 9, 2010)

I know that on my whirlpool the off button is also the drain, it says it under "off". My dishwasher is powered by a switch on the wall. I had this same problem tonight. My wife opens the DW door and says "OMG". So, I go in there and turn the switch on the wall on and press the off button and it starts draining.


----------



## CZ DIY (Oct 4, 2009)

Sheesh, I hate it when someone gets all this help and never bothers to respond with whatever the fix was.

Well for me, I had the same problem. Installed a brand new dishwasher in the place of my old dishwasher. And right away, it was never draining. So I googled left & right and followed advice that didn't fix anything.

Then decided to remove the drain line from the disposer and hang it over the sink to see what it did. And sure enough, water went flowing out of it when I pressed the "drain" button on the dishwasher. So I cancelled the drain. Now I knew the problem was with the disposer! So I looked up into the drain hole on the disposer and there was a freakin piece of hard plastic where there was supposed to be a drain hole!!!!

Stupid me. When I installed this disposer last year, I never knew to knock-out the drain hole cover and I just slipped the old dishwasher drain hose right over it. I just never happened to use the old dishwasher afterwards (because it had its own issues).

So if you're out there and having this drain problem, then try the simple trick of removing your drain line from the disposer and checking to see if water flows out of it.

And BTW.... don't leave the drain line sitting on the floor and wander back to your computer to google what that plastic block was for, because no sooner than I got back to my desk did that water line start draining water all on its own.
And yep, five minutes later when I returned, my dishwasher was empty of water and my entire kitchen floor flooded. 

:whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Good post. don't feel bad, i've seen plumbers forget to knock that plug out.


----------



## zrooster99 (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm sorry for not replying with my fix... I agree, it's terrible when you find a topic about the same problem you're having, only to find that the OP didn't list his fix. 

That being said, the fix isn't really known. The repair man came a total of 5 times before it was fixed. The 5th time on a whim, he replaced the drain line with one that was slightly larger in diameter. Despite the fact that the drain line had been inspected multiple times before, this fixed the problem... a non-OEM part was the fix! So whether the original design was the culprit or there was something wrong with the line that wasn't detected in previous inspections, I'm not sure... but my dishwasher works, so I'm a happy man. 

Thanks for all of the input everyone, any sorry again that I didn't post my fix.


----------



## VCcountrymom (Jul 21, 2011)

I have had a problem with an awful odor coming from my Bosch dishwasher since the day it was installed. It is so bad now that you would think a body has decomposed inside. No standing water. I have had two previous dishwashers and never had this problem. This is frustrating since it was more expensive. Purchased from Lowes. They had A & E service come out to look at it. Said it was either the drain hose had to get looped differently in the back (this was not presented in installation manual ), and then said it was because I didn't use a rince agent? The A&E serviceman was so rude and didn't have an ounce of courtsey. Was in a hurry and pulling at straws.??? He proceeded to lie several times and when I asked him for his name he said he did not have to give it to me. I would strongly recommend never using A & E Service because after calling their 800 service center they said they also didn't have to tell me who came out to my home. They didn't care about my complaint. So now I still have a smelly dishwasher and nothing accomplished after waiting around for the service call.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

so is the drain hose hooked to a garbage disposal? Is the hose looped? If the hose is not looped and it is hooked to a disposal you will get water back in your dishwasher when you run the disposal.


----------

